# Use of the contact form: All please read



## NaphtaliPress

Members, please don't use the contact form to bring something to moderator attention. Report a post or thread or use conversation (private message) to contact moderators to get an issue resolved like moving a thread, etc. The contact form is for non member contact of board admins and is not the best way to get a member issue resolved expeditiously. So take the time to look up and contact a moderator or admin for any issue you have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

